# 8800GTS - TV-Out - Fernseher



## WallaceXIV (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bekomm es nicht hin meinen PC über den TV laufen zu lassen.

Ich habe eine 8800GTS G92 und ne normale Röhre mit Scart, mit meiner alten X1800XT ging das einwandfrei. Ich gehe mit einem SVideo to Chinch Adapter  von der Grafikkarte mit einem Chinchkabel an einen Scart-Adapter zum TV.

Ich bekomm nur ein Bild wenn ich bei der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung auf Component schalte.  

Das Bild wird auch nicht geklont, obwohl so eingestellt und ist S/W.

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Februar 2008)

Du musst den Adapter der bei der GraKa beilag nutzen, ist 'irgendein' Pin der Component Peitsche.

Hast das nicht, hast ein gewaltiges Problem...


----------



## WallaceXIV (12. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du musst den Adapter der bei der GraKa beilag nutzen, ist 'irgendein' Pin der Component Peitsche.
> 
> Hast das nicht, hast ein gewaltiges Problem...



ich hab eine svhs kabel, damit kann ich aber nicht an den scart adapter sonst hab ich noch sowas ähnliches mit bei: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da irgendwo ran?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Februar 2008)

Ja, genau, schau dazu im Handbuch nach, obs der grüne oder blaue ist, wenn an dem einen Kabel kein Zettel klebt...


----------



## WallaceXIV (12. Februar 2008)

also über den grünen bekomm ich wieder ein bild, jedoch ebenfals S/W

die Multimonitor Varianten funktionieren jetzt. (Clone oder Dualview ... etc.)

wo kann ich das signal umstellen, der TV läuft als HDTV ... ? 

Wo kann ich zwischen PAL oder NTSC einstellen?

danke.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Februar 2008)

Im Treiber, entprechendem Panel??

Musst auch schauen, obs auf FBAS und nicht S-Video steht...


----------



## WallaceXIV (12. Februar 2008)

ich stell alles über das nvidia treiber panel ein, jedoch kann ich nichts weiter verstellen, bzw. bin ich vllt blind. 

FBAS?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Februar 2008)

Treiber, Anzeige, rechtsclick auf die Anzeige und dann kannsts irgendwo einstellen.

Genauer kann ichs dir momentan nicht sagen, mangels nV GraKa


----------



## WallaceXIV (12. Februar 2008)

ich finds nicht .... mit meiner ati ging das alles kinderleicht .... wenn du (oder jemand anders) weißt was ich wo, wie einstellen muss kannst du ja nochmal bescheid sagen, ich sag bescheid wenn ich es vorher gelöst haben sollte ....


----------



## WallaceXIV (18. Februar 2008)

*push*

ist jemandem eingefallen wo ich den haken vergessen haben könnte? 

habe leider immernoch keine lösung gefunden.

in nvidia display manager steht M/NTSC beim TV , aber nur als info, kann nix einstellen.

bei signal oder hd einstellungen ändern steht nur "Autom. Erkennung" aber es wird ja falsch erkannt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Februar 2008)

Dann musst wohl das BIOS der Karte flashen, scheint wohl wer 'nen NTSC BIOS drauf gepackt zu haben, alternativ mal schauen, ob 'nen Jumper oder sowas auf der Karte vorhanden ist...


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. Februar 2008)

werd ich mal testen....danke.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. Februar 2008)

Hatte das selbe Problem. 

Mag ne Vermutung sein, aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann gehts über die Kabelpeitsche nicht mit nem normalem TV (kein HD).

Habs gestern selber ausprobiert und hab auch nur S/W Bild gehabt, bzw nicht richtig Scaliert.

Über nen Composit (dieses 4Pin ding) gehts hingegen wunderbar  Gibts Adapter für, Scart mit Video/Audio/Composit.


----------



## RedKet (27. März 2008)

versucht mal ob ihr an eurem tv verschiedene eingänge einstellen könnt war bei mir damals so, da gabs verschiedene möglichkeiten im menü des tvs allerdings weiß ich leider nicht mehr welche es war 

hatte das gleiche prob nur schwarzweiß bild ewig am treiber der ati usw rumversucht und nie auf die idee gekommen mal das tv menü anzuschauen^^


----------



## WallaceXIV (27. März 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Hatte das selbe Problem.
> 
> Mag ne Vermutung sein, aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann gehts über die Kabelpeitsche nicht mit nem normalem TV (kein HD).
> 
> ...



kannst du mir so einen adapter mal zeigen? (link) danke.


----------



## Hellshooter (16. Mai 2008)

Tach auch,

Ich habe das selbe Problem. PC via mitgelieferten Adapter von der Grafikkarte (Gforce 8800 GTS 512Mb) am TV angeschlossen und mit dem TV Assistent von Nvidea  Installiert.Ich bekomme auch bild alles super aber alles in S/W und keine Ahnung was ich noch machen kann.

Habe da aber auch noch ein Problem am PC vieleicht liegt es ja auch daran weil egal welchen Player ich anmache um nen Film zu gucken ich habe fast immer S/W. Ich habe auch schon semtliche Codecs ausprobiert Treiber ...
hilft alles nichts.

Vieleicht kann mir ja wer helfen?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. Mai 2008)

Hatte das problem mal mit meiner 9800Pro über S-Video.Das alles schwarz wieß war. Dann hab ich in den Menüs des Fernsehrs rum Gekramt und bin unter Den Einstellungen für die Scart Eingänge hängen geblieben. Da hab ich die Umstellung der Signale gefunden. Hab dann die Sache von FBas/RGB auf Y/C eingestellt und die Sache hat funktioniert. SViedeo fähige Eingänge sind aber Voraussetzung!! Also erst mal inder Bedienungs Anleitung nach kugen ob SVideo unterstützt wird.
Sonst hat ma nur schwarz weiße Bilder weil die Farbinformationen nicht aus gelesen werden.


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. Mai 2008)

es ging ja alles mit der alten graka (x1800xt) und da hab ich auch am tv nicht verstellen müssen, leider kann ich am tv selbst auch keine weiteren einstellungen testen, weil es schlichtweg keine gibt.

wenn jemand das problem lösen konnte oder noch rat weiß bitte posten.


----------



## WallaceXIV (7. Dezember 2008)

Hat das Problem inzwischen nochmal Jemand gehabt?! Würde mich mal interessieren. Vorallem eine Lösung!


----------

